# Is there a way to reset the last page read?



## The Kindle Kid

I was wondering if there is a way to reset the last page read on the Kindle2? For instance, lets say I started reading a book and got a few chapters in then stopped and started over. Could I then reset it so that if I then picked up my iPhone it would not jump too far ahead?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can turn off the syncing function via "manage your account" at Amazon. . . .Also -- and I only have one device so I might not be remembering correctly -- I thought someone said it asks you before it automatically syncs you.  If that's the case, just tell it 'no'.

Ann


----------



## The Kindle Kid

Well I don't want to turn it off. i want to reset it so that it syncs to the correct page.


----------



## pidgeon92

Theoretically, if you move _backward_ in a book, and then let the Kindle sync at that point, that should change the furthest point read to that earlier point. Try testing this and report back.

If that does not work, turn off _annotations backup enabled_ in the settings of the Kindle. Then delete the book, download again, and go to the point from which you want to begin.


----------



## The Kindle Kid

pidgeon92 said:


> Theoretically, if you move _backward_ in a book, and then let the Kindle sync at that point, that should change the furthest point read to that earlier point. Try testing this and report back.


I had actually already tried that. It did not work.


----------



## Mitch G

I'm having this problem too.  I think the main problem is that amazon's servers do not store which page each device is on, but just checks if the current location is greater than some variable on the server.  If it is store the new page location, if it isn't request to sync.  What people expect is that the furthest page read should be the furthest page of all the pages the devices are _currently_ on, not have been on at some random point in time.  This is especially bad behavior since some books have hyperlinks to footnotes at the end of the book.  If you click on one of them then it will forever be trying to sync to that footnote at the end, making whispernet sync completely useless.


----------



## Steph H

What about deleting the .mbp file (I think that's the extension) via computer?  Hook up the Kindle to the computer, look in the documents folder, and delete the .mbp file (or whatever the second file is associated with the book that isn't the BOOK file).  That should reset everything for that book, as I believe that's the file that contains the data that shows furthest read (as well as notes, tags, bookmarks, etc.). If you don't mind losing notes/bookmarks, or don't have any, then that should take care of the problem.

Not the easiest fix, but may be the only fix...


----------



## Jill75

Steph H said:


> What about deleting the .mbp file (I think that's the extension) via computer? Hook up the Kindle to the computer, look in the documents folder, and delete the .mbp file (or whatever the second file is associated with the book that isn't the BOOK file). That should reset everything for that book, as I believe that's the file that contains the data that shows furthest read (as well as notes, tags, bookmarks, etc.). If you don't mind losing notes/bookmarks, or don't have any, then that should take care of the problem.
> 
> Not the easiest fix, but may be the only fix...


Well that surely is not an easy fix and a long one. Aside from notes and bookmarks, what else will you be anticipating to lose? Have you done this? Thanks.


----------



## Mitch G

I emailed them a few times about the issue, and now it appears to be fixed. Originally tried to explain it to a few CSRs over the phone, with no success - but I rated the phone CSR service low on the 'rate our service' email that was automatically sent out after calling. I was able to fairly competent support that way.

Amazon support hasn't replied back yet that it has been resolved, but I tested it tonight: I skipped ahead a few pages on the iphone, synced it, skipped back, synced again, and it no longer asks if i want to go to the furthest page read. It now acts as pidgeon92 said it should in theory, which it wasn't doing before. Can someone confirm this behavior (especially someone who was having issues before)?



Steph H said:


> What about deleting the .mbp file (I think that's the extension) via computer?


I'm pretty sure it was a server issue, not related to local .mbp files on the device. At any rate, I was having the problem on the iPhone, so I couldn't directly delete the file.


----------



## webhill

Hmm. I wrote to Kindle support and asked "_My question is, is there way to specifically re-set for a particular book the "furthest page read," so that when one starts a book over from the beginning, after having already read further on in the book, it is still possible to "sync to furthest page read" for *this* particular time, without going to the actual furthest page one has ever read in that book? This also would apply if I chose to read a book to completion, and then read it again - same idea. I would very much appreciate a yes or no answer, and if the answer is yes, if you could also please explain to me *how* to re-set the "furthest page read" for a particular book, that would be excellent._"

The reply:
_Thanks for writing about resetting the furthest point read on the Kindle. Currently this is not an option on Kindle books. I will pass this information on to our Kindle Development Team for review and fix. I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Strong customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us.
Thanks for your interest in Amazon Kindle._

FWIW.


----------



## auntmarge

Steph H said:


> What about deleting the .mbp file (I think that's the extension) via computer? Hook up the Kindle to the computer, look in the documents folder, and delete the .mbp file (or whatever the second file is associated with the book that isn't the BOOK file). That should reset everything for that book, as I believe that's the file that contains the data that shows furthest read (as well as notes, tags, bookmarks, etc.). If you don't mind losing notes/bookmarks, or don't have any, then that should take care of the problem.
> 
> Not the easiest fix, but may be the only fix...


That might work. I've deleted a few mbp files when I stored books via Calibre, then reloaded the book to be sure it was still readable, which it was. Didn't think to see if the stored last page was deleted. It would be deleted on your Kindle, I think, but I don't know how the Amazon server would handle whatever info it had from the book's prior use. Worth a try.


----------



## escowles

I've been looking all over for a solution to this problem. This thread comes up near the top of the google search results, so I thought I'd post a link to the working solution I found:

http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/2010/05/kindle-tip-reset-your-whispersync-location/


----------



## tyke99

These are simpler instructions. There's no need to do anything on the Amazon website.

Copy the book from Kindle into Calibre

Save the book in Calibre. You don’t need to make any changes, Calibre will overwrite the book in its library.

Remove the book from your Kindle and from your iPhone or whatever. On your iPhone, fully exit the app (double click the Home button, press and hold the Kindle button and then select it when it wobbles). Reopen the Kindle app.

Copy the book from the Calibre library to your Kindle.

Copy the book from the Calibre library to your iPhone using iPhone Explorer. Note that using iTunes or Kindle’s email function will not work.
In iPhone Explorer you go to iPhone/apps/Kindle/library/ebooks.


Fully exit the app (double click the Home button, press and hold the Kindle button and then select it when it wobbles) then restart it.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Here are instructions for resetting the last page read. This was posted on this site awhile back, and I saved it.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25545.0.html


----------



## tyke99

Hoosiermama said:


> Here are instructions for resetting the last page read. This was posted on this site awhile back, and I saved it.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25545.0.html


It didn't work for me at all which is why I cobbled the Calibre method together.


----------



## Amy Corwin

This is going to sound really dumb--blame it on the face that I'm a blonde.
I keep the wireless turned off. And I only sync under controlled conditions.
I'm one of those readers who may jump to another spot in the book and then want to jump back, i.e. in effect resetting the last page read after I've "been someplace else" in the book.

I've got to tell you, the easiest thing to do is write down your location before you jump. Then jump back to your previous location. Or any other location. Once you start reading from that spot again, you've in effect reset the page to that location. Then if you want to sync, you can turn on the wireless and you're good to go. That seems to work (more or less) for me...


----------



## tyke99

Don't confuse a reading location Or LAST place read with FURTHEST place read which is just that, the most distant point in the book you've ever been to. It doesn't matter how much you wander about within a book, it won't affect FPR.


----------



## Snorkledorf

It seems to update the furthest page read when you exit the book (hit the Home button for example) but is a little more forgiving if you haven't left the book. I've found that if I e.g. jump via an endnote to the end of the book, but then hit Back to return to where I was, that the Kindle seems to overlook the fact that I just spent some time at the end of the book. That little arrow below the progress bar, is that showing the furthest point?


----------

